# [RISOLTO]errore installazione mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7

## magowiz

ho tentato di emergere l'ultima versione di thunderbird, la compilazione va a buon fine ma quando si passa alla fase di installazione mi viene fuori il seguente errore :

```
/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/work/mozilla/config/nsinstall -R -m 755 TestGtkEmbed ../../../../dist/bin

gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/work/mozilla/embedding/browser/gtk/tests'

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/work/mozilla/embedding/browser/gtk'

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/work/mozilla'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7

>>> Install mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7 into /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/image/ category mail-client

/usr/portage/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7.ebuild: line 180: xpi_install: command not found

 * Setting default locale to it ...

sed: impossibile leggere /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/image//usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/defaults/pref/thunderbird.js: No such file or directory

sed: impossibile leggere /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/image//usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/defaults/pref/thunderbird-l10n.js: No such file or directory                                                                               [ !! ]

!!! ERROR: mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7.ebuild, line 189:   Called die

!!! sed failed to change locale

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

cosa può essere?Last edited by magowiz on Sat Sep 23, 2006 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devilheart

stamattina ho provato ad aggiornare thunderbird alla nuova versione ma ricevo questo errore

```
>>> Install mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7 into /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/image/ category mail-client

/usr/portage/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7.ebuild: line 180: xpi_install: command not found

 * Setting default locale to it ...

sed: can't read /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/image//usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/defaults/pref/thunderbird.js: No such file or directory

sed: can't read /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/image//usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/defaults/pref/thunderbird-l10n.js: No such file or di  [ !! ]

!!! ERROR: mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7.ebuild, line 189:   Called die

!!! sed failed to change locale

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

dato che la compilazione è avvenuta correttamente non può essere colpa di CFLAGS o LDFLAGS strane. manca xpi_install che non so quale pacchetto lo fornisca (e non era richiesto per la versione 1.5.0.5)

idee?Last edited by devilheart on Mon Sep 18, 2006 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  * Setting default locale to it ...

 

Sembrerebbe un problema di localizzazione... giá cercato su bugzilla?

----------

## devilheart

sembra essere un bug dell'ebuild. su bugzilla ho trovato una patch, vediamo se funziona

----------

## Maxxer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499080.html

----------

## randomaze

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499080.html

 

Ho fatto il merge dei topic di devilheart e magowiz visto che, banalmente, trattano lo stesso identico errore.

----------

## devilheart

risolto con l'ebuild patchato

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147829s

----------

## magowiz

oggi sono riuscito finalmente a emergerlo, devono aver sistemato l'ebuild.

----------

